# Support group going on in downtown Chicago



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

A free, peer-led CBT based support group for Social Anxiety in Chicago. We meet every Sunday at 3pm at UIC's library of the health sciences and will be using Dr. Richards' tapes as a guide. You are not required to talk if you don't feel like it. We will have a very structured therapeutic approach in a very private setting. No worries if you don't have a car, we're close to most public transportation. In order to maintain morale and motivation in the group, participants are requested to try and attend the meetings regularly. We can also arrange hangouts if there becomes any interest. If interested, please contact [email protected] for more info.

Every Sunday at 3pm (times sometimes change so please go to our website to stay up to date)
UIC's library of the health sciences
1750 W. Polk Street, Chicago, Illinois 60612
Please go here for more info

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/SA-Chicago/


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You should add yourself to the Support Group directory here as well:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/categories/184.html


----------

